#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] 毛毛大小事，交換連結請求

## 螺旋狼

哈囉狼樂的各位好！希望能夠申請到交換鏈結，以下是毛毛大小事的資訊。還請大家多多指教 m(_ _)m

網站名稱：毛毛大小事

網站網址：http://blog.furry.tw/

網站說明：毛毛大小事是一個致力於提供毛新聞、各種毛文化報導的媒體。希望能夠透過網路的力量，讓更多對毛有興趣的朋友加入毛圈。毛毛大小事的重要使命也是在未來的各種毛活動提供第一線的報導，還有資訊的傳遞。是個開放的平台，也歡迎不同區域的朋友加入編輯群喔！

LOGO 位置：140x20 px / 2049x683 px / preview : 

交換狀態：已於好站推薦中推薦狼樂多時

----------


## 狼王白牙

毛新聞網站是我們的未竟之志，如果有誰開了，當然極度歡迎，
畢竟收集新聞並不是想像中的那麼容易。

樂意讓毛圈有更多公眾 "熱點"  :非常興奮:

----------


## 螺旋狼

感謝狼王白牙以及狼樂的各位，我會努力讓毛毛大小事更「有事」的！
目前除了搜集、翻譯現有的新聞以外，也有在研究關於專訪的規範及技巧
希望未來能夠生出更多有趣的內容讓大家喜歡  :眨眼:

----------

